
Don't document. Automate - wkoszek
http://www.koszek.com/blog/2016/04/11/dont-document-automate/#.VwvjlDhN3QI.hackernews
======
ericclemmons
I totally agree with this, even down to the library/framework level (where
bootstrapping is 90% the same for most users).

Speaking of automation, I've found that doing automated releases in CI has
significantly lowered the barrier for creating and maintaining open source.

~~~
wkoszek
Yeah. For me too. I've taken 2+ weeks to just go and re-do some of my build
stuff in all of my repos. Trying to get to 0 failures in Travis Ci now. 2-3
repos still to go. Thanks for the comment.

